# kicker - long shaft or x-long?



## topwater (Dec 22, 2004)

I am in the market for a kicker and I have a splashwell for one on my boat. I am not sure which shaft length to get because I am not really sure where the shaft measurement on the motors start and end. 

My transom is 21" measured from the middle of the splashwell down to the bottom of transom (see pic). Does that mean I need a 25" shaft?

Also, I'm looking for a four stroke or an oil injected two stroke if you know of one for sale, thanks


----------



## DontForgetTheDrainPlug (Mar 3, 2010)

I'm a liitle confused of what you want to do with a kicker motor.....but normally you would need a "longshaft" motor...20"..... if you are mounting it on the splashwell section of your boat. 

Ths shafts are measured from the top inside of the transom mount on the motor, where they would sit on the transom....down to the anti-cavitation plate (the "fin" that is just above the prop). Longshafts actually usually range from 21-23" measurements.

However if you plan on using this on Erie next to another bigger motor...you might want an xtra long shaft....25"...due to wave action.

Someone with more Erie experience would have to help you with that.


----------



## topwater (Dec 22, 2004)

yes, it would be for Erie trolling almost exclusively. Good to know they are measured to the anti-cavitation plate, that was the part I needed to know. Sounds like I need a 25"


----------



## DontForgetTheDrainPlug (Mar 3, 2010)

Are you going to mount it on a bracket or the splashwell?

Remember when using a trolling motor, the bottom of the transom is normally several inches under water anyway.....not like when on plane when under power using a bigger motor...then the bottom of the transom is actually riding on top of the water.

I had a boat I used on Erie many years ago with a shortshaft 15HP kicker, mouunted on an adjustable bracket but can't remember specific mounting details. The guys with Erie experience will be able to help you more as long as they have your mounting info.


----------



## topwater (Dec 22, 2004)

I was planning on mounting to the splashwell


----------



## topwater (Dec 22, 2004)

But it sounds like you are saying that the prop does not need to be below the transom for use as a kicker. I was worried it would cavitate if it wasn't below due to a shortage of water to pass through the blades / causing a very low pressure area. 

It would be great if it can be up higher, as I have access to a 15hp short shaft. The only problem then would be that its a 2 stroke, and I would need an auxiliary fuel tank and I'm very limited on space!


----------



## DontForgetTheDrainPlug (Mar 3, 2010)

I didn't say it didn't have to be below the bottom of the transom. 

I said the bottom of the transom would be several inches in the water if trolling so a longshaft motor would be long enough on your transom if mounted on the splashwell.

I would never say to mount a motor that wasn't long enough for the anti-cavitation plate to be at least even with or below the bottom of the transom.


----------



## DontForgetTheDrainPlug (Mar 3, 2010)

If you wanted to mount a shortshaft on an adjusable kicker bracket, you might be able to do that with a little planning before mounting the bracket.

Also, just curious as to what make of boat you have that you have room to mount 2 motors on the splashwell?


----------



## topwater (Dec 22, 2004)

My bad i must have mis read that. I have a tracker targa I/O. So only the kicker would be on the little splashwell. I was originally more concerned about going with a 20" long shaft or a 25" extra long shaft, since my 21" dimension is in between. Thanks for the help tho. Yamaha dealer said long shaft will work btw. Now i just need to find one!

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## DontForgetTheDrainPlug (Mar 3, 2010)

Are you set against mounting an auxiliary kicker bracket?

You might be able to use the shortshaft motor with an adjustable bracket. They have quite a bit of vertical adjustment built into them.

Depending on where on your transom you could mount it, it might work just fine.


----------



## topwater (Dec 22, 2004)

Hmmm..I'll check in to that. There is a little swim platform/ ladder on the other side (which i use), so there might not be room unless i can fit it on the splash well side

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Fishman2025 (Aug 14, 2009)

You will be fine with a 21 length. That is what 99% use. The kicker won't get the boat on plane anyways so it won't starve of water. 



Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## oarfish (May 12, 2004)

Just get the extra long shaft. If you are using an adjustable mounting bracket you will not have to lower it as much when the stern is bouncing in the Erie waves. With the shorter shaft the motor will get swamped at times.


----------

